# How many of you train your off hands as well as your primary?



## Makalakumu (Nov 26, 2005)

How many of you train your off hands as well as your primary?  Why do you do this?


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 26, 2005)

I train my right side much harder then my left.  The reason I train with my left at all is so that I'm not a complete dunce if I have to put a weapon in that hand.  Lately, I've been trying to take unig zyow and turn it into a left hand form.  THAT is hard.


----------



## Tgace (Nov 26, 2005)

If you are going to get cut/shot its probably going to be to your dominant hand.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 26, 2005)

Once your body learns how to move, it doesn't matter much which side it moves with.  Sure one side might be a bit more precise, but when you truely have it, you have it, regardless of what side.  So training the "other" side isn't that important in my opinion.  

EDIT:  Sorry I didn't realize that this was in the Filipino MA forum.  However, I still stand by my opinions.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

I train my right hand more, but not exclusively. When Prof. Presas was alive he emphasized training both hands, and I study Doce Pares with an instructor who pedantically insists on it, but for myself, I think the strong hand should be emphasized. See also this discussion on FMATalk.com.


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> If you are going to get cut/shot its probably going to be to your dominant hand.


 
You beat me to it..


----------



## Sam (Nov 28, 2005)

I won't vote since the section isnt anything I know anything about, but I train both sides as equally as I can, and right now my right is a bit better, which is odd because I'm left handed.

When I started my left was better but that's changed. I've written it off to my kicks being better on the right because I'm balancing on my left, and because I usually fight right side forward to accomodate everyone else. My reverse punches are definitely stronger on the left though, as are my sidekicks.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 28, 2005)

I trian my right hand more than my left but do try to train both on all techniques.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2005)

Isn't it right _foot_ in your case?


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 6, 2006)

Southpaw!  O-Yea!


----------

